

Microsoft's Frantic Race for Third Place in Smartphones - SlipperySlope
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-09-12/microsofts-frantic-race-for-third-place-in-smartphones

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ... "Microsoft has quality mobile products to offer but faces an
uphill battle to expand its 4 percent share of the smartphone market."

